# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Trojan-Downloader.SWF.Agent.ec

## Trelp

*Технические детали*

Троянская программа, использующая для загрузки файлов на компьютер пользователя уязвимость в Macromedia Flash Player. Представляет собой файл флэш-анимации SWF (Shockwave Flash). Имеет размер 1667 байт.

*Деструктивная активность*

Запуск на выполнение вредоноса происходит после открытия пользователем в браузере специально сформированной злоумышленником HTML страницы. Используя ActiveX объект "Shockwave Flash Object", который имеет уникальный идентификатор:

{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000}

троянец проигрывает в браузере вредоносный файл флэш-анимации. При этом файлу флэш-анимации передаются с HTML страницы значения параметров "FlashVars". Данные значения представляют собой модифицированный шелл-код. Далее вредонос выполняет "распыление" (heap spray) шелл-кода по динамической памяти процесса. После успешной эксплуатации уязвимости в Adobe Flash Player – выполняется вредоносный шелл-код. В результате выполнения данного кода происходит загрузка файлов,одним из которых является Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.xwdb

Файлы сохраняются соответственно под следующими именами:

%Documents and Settings%\%Current User%\a.exe  C:\n.scr

Затем сохраненные файлы запускаются на выполнение. 
*
Рекомендации по удалению*

Если ваш компьютер не был защищен антивирусом и оказался заражен данной вредоносной программой, то для её удаления необходимо выполнить следующие действия:Удалить оригинальный файл эксплоита (его расположение на зараженном компьютере зависит от способа, которым программа попала на компьютер).Удалить файлы: %Documents and Settings%\%Current User%\a.exe  C:\n.scrОчистить каталог Temporary Internet Files, содержащий инфицированные файлы

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Сами анализировали?

----------

*Никита Соловьев*

----------


## Алибек Жамантаев

как я вижу это описание взято с сайта http://www.securelist.com

----------


## regist

http://www.securelist.com/ru/descrip...r.SWF.Agent.ec

----------

